# Quelle base de donnée pour petite entreprise



## vinchimalaya (16 Mai 2006)

J'me lance dans la création d'une p'tite entreprise de colonie de vacances.
Je cherche une base de donnée où je puis faire différents liens (inscription, heure départ/ retour, régime, médical, facturation...) Bref que tout soit dynamique et facilite le publipostage.
J'aimerai rester sur Mac où j'ai en gros deux solutions 4D et File Maker, quoi que me dit t'on Exel possède d'énorme ressource pour créer des tableaux croisées dynamiques (q'es za ko ?).
Sous PC tous le monde jure par Access, même certain qui était sous filermaker se sont convertis.
Je suis curieux de voir vos avis avertis. Merci


----------



## apenspel (17 Mai 2006)

vinchimalaya a dit:
			
		

> (q'es za ko ?)


Ça veut dire qu'une valeur inscrite dans un tableur, peut se mettre à jour automatiquement dans un autre. Il faut juste avoir définit que la valeur n correspond à celle de la casse x du tableur y, qui se trouve sur le chemin z.

C'est le genre de choses pour lesquelles je ne suis pas compétent, ça m'emm Mais il y a un sous forum spécial pour ça.

Je sens que ce sujet va y être déplacé.


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

vinchimalaya a dit:
			
		

> J'me lance dans la création d'une p'tite entreprise de colonie de vacances.
> Je cherche une base de donnée où je puis faire différents liens (inscription, heure départ/ retour, régime, médical, facturation...) Bref que tout soit dynamique et facilite le publipostage.
> J'aimerai rester sur Mac où j'ai en gros deux solutions 4D et File Maker, quoi que me dit t'on Exel possède d'énorme ressource pour créer des tableaux croisées dynamiques (q'es za ko ?).
> Sous PC tous le monde jure par Access, même certain qui était sous filermaker se sont convertis.
> Je suis curieux de voir vos avis avertis. Merci


Salut, j'ai moi même géré une assocatiaon (centre de vacances musique et spectacle) et j'avais développé ma solution personnelle avec FileMaker Pro.

S'agissant de Excel, oui c'est bien mais pas pratique en matière de gestion d'enregistrements.
Et les tableaux croisés dynamiques sont là pour faire des statistiques par pour aider à la saisie.

Continue sur 4D ou FileMaker.

Pour ce qui d'access, tu ne trouveras pas sur Mac car il est trop dépendantdes API Windows. Access a des qualités, mais ce n'est pas la panacée non plus.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2006)

Access met le SQL à la portée de tous [on dirait un slogan d'homme politique, presque].
Il est aussi pratique pour bâtir des formulaires.
Cela étant, si tu as 4D ou FM, je ne vois pas de bonnes raisons pour dépenser davantage d'euros à acquérir une licence Excel  D'autant qu'avec Virtual PC, bof bof 

Autre piste éventuelle (mais là c'est plus hardi), c'est utiliser les techniques du Web : Apache + PHP avec la base intégrée SQLite ou, plus sophistiqué, MySQL. Mais, dans ce cas, c'est peut-être mal adapté pour toi.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2006)

J'ai déplacé côté développement sur Mac.


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Autre piste éventuelle (mais là c'est plus hardi), c'est utiliser les techniques du Web : Apache + PHP avec la base intégrée SQLite ou, plus sophistiqué, MySQL. Mais, dans ce cas, c'est peut-être mal adapté pour toi.


+1 

Si tu n'as pas trop de sous et que tu ne rechignes pas à mettre les mains dans le camboui, tu peux faire des trucs très sympas.


----------



## OlivierL (17 Mai 2006)

Excel ou Access, bof, c'est vraiment amateur. Et bonjour la galère dès qu'il y a des accès concurrents, bonjour la sécurité, la montée en charge...
Bref, c'est pas ce qu'on appelle un SGBD.

A moins que tu fasses un score pourri au geek-test, prend un vrai SGBDR, tel que MySQL qui fait l'unanimité, qui est portable,... et qui coûte 0.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2006)

Il n'a nulle part été dit qu'il fallait un SGBRD top moumoutte ...
Pour les associations, les solutions intégrées sont souvent plus faciles à mettre en place et relativement aisées à maintenir, car demandant peu de connaissances techniques (que ce soit bien ou mal n'est pas le débat).
Il ne faut pas pousser le bouchon pour le plaisir mais plutôt tenter de trouver une solution adaptée aux besoins et aux moyens du requéreur ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Il y a aussi Base dans OpenOffice.org qui est une sorte de MS Access version libre.


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

Il y a Kexi egalement, le "dbaccess" open source.  Sinon +10000 pour MySQL, c'est simple, gratuit et puissant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

D'accord avec vous pour MySQL, mais l'avantage de Base c'est qu'on peut l'utiliser de manière autonome sans devoir installer d'autres composants dans le sytème. 

En plus MySQL ne fonctionne pas tout seul, il faut une interface (html ou autre) pour le faire fonctionner. Maintenant je dis tout ça mais je n'ai pas encore toucher la bête. :rose:


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> En plus MySQL ne fonctionne pas tout seul, il faut une interface (html ou autre) pour le faire fonctionner. Maintenant je dis tout ça mais je n'ai pas encore toucher la bête.


  Bien sur que si, MySQL fonctionne tout seul, les outils graphiques en html ou autre ne sont la que pour aider, mais tu peux te servir de MySQL sans !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur que si, MySQL fonctionne tout seul, les outils graphiques en html ou autre ne sont la que pour aider, mais tu peux te servir de MySQL sans !


Oui mais bon... À la ligne de commande...


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2006)

Le titre de la question est trompeur: j'ai le sentiment que notre ami recherche d'avantage une solution globale d'une application simple à customiser qui lui permette de manipuler des données convivialement... et si au final, c'est stocké en base... ça n'est qu'anecdotique.

En y regardant de plus près, de quelles solutions nous parle-t-il ? 4D+file maker ou access+excel. Bref, 2 couples qui permettent de formaliser des données et qui présentent de quoi exploiter ces données (interface graphique).

Hors, mysql tout seul n'est pas vraiment une solution... car il faut lui adjoindre un php (ou autre) pour permettre l'édition ! (je ne le vois pas en train de taper à la queue leu-leu des requêtes SQL).

Dans ce contexte et en restant sous mac, (et en ayant les sous :rateau, la solution FileMaker/4D semble la meilleure !


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> la solution FileMaker/4D semble la meilleure !


  De toute facon tout sauf access/excel... (en plus sur un mac).  Sinon il est possible de faire des scripts pour automatiser certaines actions sur une base MySQL (saisie, consultation, ...) mais c'est sur qu'avec PHP derrière, ce sera plus agréable  (a noter qu'il existe phpMyAdmin qui est un composant PHP tout fait et qui permet de gérere des mases MySQL)  L'avantage étant que c'est gratuit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Je plussoie : filemaker est sûrement ce qu'il y a de plus simple sur Mac. 

P.S. : je viens de faire un peu joujou avec Base sur mon PC du boulot et je peux vous dire que c'est quasiment un clone de Access, avec la possibilité de travailler en local (fichier .odb) et/ou via un serveur (mysql, etc). Impressionnant.


----------



## Raleur Pro X (17 Mai 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> filemaker est sûrement ce qu'il y a de plus simple sur Mac.


 
Je pense que Filemaker fera l'affaire. 
4D je déconseille, puissant certes mais aussi très chère comme base, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il faut acheter une license aussi pour publier ta base sur Internet. En plus l'année prochaine ils vont faire une mise à jour (payante !) pour se rapprocher de MySQL, du coup si tu veux plus de performances pourquoi ne pas aller vers MAMP gratuit ou d'autres solutions, évidemment il faudra étudier le php...
Mais bon 4D il faut l'apprendre aussi et je trouve qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence entre les deux, l'interface 4D est très réussi mais avec des feuilles de styles (CCS) on peut facilement obtenir le même résultat, il suffit d'avoir un bon éditeur CSS comme par ex. Style Master 

A partir de Filemaker c'est facile d'exporter vers une autre base, comme MySQL par ex.


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2006)

Sinon, il ne faut pas négliger non plus l'open-source !

Certains de ces projets pourraient faire l'affaire (dont beaucoup sont déjà sur php+mysql).


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

Franchement, je ne sais pas si vinchimalaya va y trouver son compte : il cherche une solution simple et on lui propose php/mysql etc etc...

Nous ne savons même pas s'il souhaite y accéder sur internet, si plusieurs postes doivent partager les données ou non... si ces postes sont dans une même unité géographique ?


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je ne sais pas si vinchimalaya va y trouver son compte : il cherche une solution simple et on lui propose php/mysql etc etc...
> 
> Nous ne savons même pas s'il souhaite y accéder sur internet, si plusieurs postes doivent partager les données ou non... si ces postes sont dans une même unité géographique ?


  Ben le titre étant "gérer une petite entreprise", lui conseiller "excel" parce que ca a l'air simple c'est un peu ridicule.  Pas besoin de connaitre à mort PHP pour s'en sortir avec MySQL, et il existe tellement d'exemple sur le net que c'est simple.


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Ben le titre étant "gérer une petite entreprise", lui conseiller "excel" parce que ca a l'air simple c'est un peu ridicule.  Pas besoin de connaitre à mort PHP pour s'en sortir avec MySQL, et il existe tellement d'exemple sur le net que c'est simple.


Je rappelle à ceux qui ne sauraient pas encore que les vacances commencent dans 6 semaines et que donc c'est peut- être un produit fini dont il rève pour assurer le coup dès maintenant.

A propos de l'open-source, je jèterais volontiers un oeil sur le projet Gest CVL. C'est celui qui semble le plus proche de la demande.
A tester.


----------



## OlivierL (17 Mai 2006)

Monter une base mySQL et avoir un "SQL pour les nuls" sur le coin de la table, ca me semble pas insurmontable.
Il pourra faire plus tard l'IHM de ses rèves, en Web ou pas, même avec Excel ou Access en montant une source de données ODBC.
Au moins, les données seront isolées de l'IHM et de ses choix technos futurs.


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2006)

Le drame sournois de l'informatique. Sachant que l'on ne sait pas réellement les besoins d'un utilisateur :
Doit-on essayer de satisfaire à tous prix ce qu'on pense être ses désirs les plus secrets, en lui faisant adopter des usines à gaz, où le gaz est joliment enveloppé d'une bombonne pas très hermétique ?
Ou lui faire adopter les plus beaux outils, parce que ce sont les meilleurs et que, de toutes façons, comme il n'y comprend rien, c'est le technicien qui a raison ... ?
Et après on s'étonne que l'informatique effraie le péquin !


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le drame sournois de l'informatique. Sachant que l'on ne sait pas réellement les besoins d'un utilisateur :
> Doit-on essayer de satisfaire à tous prix ce qu'on pense être ses désirs les plus secrets, en lui faisant adopter des usines à gaz, où le gaz est joliment enveloppé d'une bombonne pas très hermétique ?
> Ou lui faire adopter les plus beaux outils, parce que ce sont les meilleurs et que, de toutes façons, comme il n'y comprend rien, c'est le technicien qui a raison ... ?
> Et après on s'étonne que l'informatique effraie le péquin !


  Je suis pas d'accord avec toi. Le problème aujourd'hui c'est que toute personne qui a exécuté une fois un anti-spyware sur Windows se croit capable de programmer, de mettre en place des réseaux, ... tout devrait etre facile et prémaché.  Mais faire une appli de gestion, meme si ca n'a rien de sorcier, necessite quelques connaissances techniques. Et dans ce cas : soit on paye quelqu'un pour le faire, soit on prend son courage a deux mains et on utilise Google.  C'est un peu comme pour le graphisme, ou toute personne ayant retouché les photos de son bambin se croit en crack en design.  Si j'achete une voiture, je m'en fou de savoir comment elle fonctionne, je veux simplement qu'elle fonctionne. Un programme ca doit être pareil pour le "pekin" de base, faut que ca marche mais ce qu'il y a derrière, c'est pas spécialement important.  Enfin MySQL est loin d'être une usine à gaz !!


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2006)

C'est marrant, car je trouve que l'allégorie de la voiture revient assez fréquemment en informatique !

Justement, je pense, pour faire le parallèle avec les voitures, notre amis a décidé d'utiliser une voiture, mais:

 ne nous a pas dit (ne sait pas) quelle utilisation il va en faire
 quel est son budget
 s'il s'y connait en mécanique

Du coup, pas étonnant que chacun réponde avec sa propre perception du problème... Et pour en revenir au _drame de l'informatique_, c'est souvent à la base un problème de comprehension entre les personnes (spec/développeur) qui provoque ce drame !

toi vouloir utiliser voiture, 
moi vendeur de ferrari, 
moi être le seul vendeur de voiture de la région, et toi pas connaître

= toi repartir en ferrari :rateau:


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> A propos de l'open-source, je jèterais volontiers un oeil sur le projet Gest CVL. C'est celui qui semble le plus proche de la demande.
> A tester.


Pour le test nous repasserons plus tard : aucun fichier n'est disponible sur sourceforge


----------



## OlivierL (17 Mai 2006)

donc mySQL = ferrari des SGBD  


 ne nous a pas dit (ne sait pas) quelle utilisation il va en faire
 quel est son budget
 s'il s'y connait en mécanique
ne dis pas s'il a envie (et le temps) d'apprendre la mécanique


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

un couple qui marche bien pour ce genre d'utilisation

openOffice2/Mysql



-1000000 pour tout ce que j'ai vu  : excel acces beuerk !!!!!!!!!! et pourquoi pas avoir windows avec un gros bid et être
commerciale qui fait des blagues sur le cul des nanas qui pourra jamais se faire


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2006)

OlivierL a dit:
			
		

> donc mySQL = ferrari des SGBD
> 
> ne dis pas s'il a envie (et le temps) d'apprendre la mécanique


Quand on a les moyens de s'offrir une ferrari on ne met pas les mains dans le cambouis.

enfin, c'est comme ça que je fais avec la mienne


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

Sinon y'a SAP


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a les moyens de s'offrir une ferrari on ne met pas les mains dans le cambouis.
> 
> enfin, c'est comme ça que je fais avec la mienne


désolé je peux plus bouler 

ps : mais non elles sont en plastiques


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> désolé je peux plus bouler




c fait !


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a SAP


 Ou Oracle Applications. C'est bien ça, Oracle Applications. Ça coûte un peu cher et il faut acheter les services hors de prix de consultants/développeurs inexpérimentés pour la moindre chose mais sinon c'est bien.

Pour revenir sur notre sujet, le problème de fond est que nous n'en savons pas tellement plus sur les besoins de notre collègue.
S'il s'agissait de moi, bien sûr que sur mes ordis, j'ai MySQL, Apache, Berkeley DB (pratique pour des petites choses sans prétention), etc. (et même etc. !) Mais pour l'homme de la rue  , c'est pas forcément si simple que ça. Et programmer correctement, cela ne s'apprend pas en deux mois.
Donc le pré-mâché, ça a son intérêt, quand même ... J'ai beau ne pas aimer Access, force est de constater que l'on peut développer assez aisément de petites choses, les amender et les améliorer, avec un peu de logique et très peu de savoir-faire initial, ainsi qu'un coup de maintenance assez faible.

Ce que je trouve affligeant n'est pas que le péquin de base choisisse une méthode Windows, c'est que ce sont des gens soi-disant compétents qui choisissent un vendeur (MS ou IBM ou Oracle ...) avant même de savoir de quoi il retourne. 

Enfin, je trouve limite déplacé les commentaires désobligeants de soi-disant "sachants" envers des "non-sachants". Il y a un aspect désagréable à cette amnésie sélective qui consiste à oublier que, soi-même, il a bien fallu apprendre _aussi_.


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2006)

> Ou Oracle Applications. C'est bien ça, Oracle Applications. Ça coûte un peu cher et il faut acheter les services hors de prix de consultants/développeurs inexpérimentés pour la moindre chose mais sinon c'est bien.




je suis pas tout seul 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bompi.


----------



## vinchimalaya (17 Mai 2006)

Ouahhh...que "d'encre" coulée pour ma petite question. Merci à tous ça me donne matière à réfléchir maintenant.
Bien j'ai compris que Exel je laisse tombé (même sous Mac).
Pas envie de bosser sur Pc donc je laisse tombé Access.
4D est bien positionné mais cher àvous lire (et oui je dois posséder la licence !)
File Maker à l'air de se débrouiller pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire, d'ailleurs je précise:
Oui, la base doit se partager, être accessible via le net et là je suis perdu sur le site de FileMaker il y pro 8, server, advance... 

Militant du logiciel libre, je ne connaissait pourtant pas MySQL. Par contre j'ai choisi de me mettre sous Mac pour la facilité d'utilisation, vos remarques concernant cette base me laisse perplexe en terme de simplicité ?

Je vais pourtant voir ce que cela donne, mais je ne comprend pas vos propos qui font lien avec le PHP.

Certains aux vus de leur remarques ont bien compris ma demande : une solution simple, conviviale, pas trop cher, mais la performance au bout. Le genre de truc que tout le monde veut pour tout : rasoir, cafetière, grille pain...mais moi c'est pour les colo !

Merci encore à tous je serais attentif à toutes vos prochaines remarques.


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2006)

vinchimalaya a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la base doit se partager, être accessible via le net et là je suis perdu sur le site de FileMaker il y pro 8, server, advance...
> 
> Militant du logiciel libre, je ne connaissait pourtant pas MySQL. Par contre j'ai choisi de me mettre sous Mac pour la facilité d'utilisation, vos remarques concernant cette base me laisse perplexe en terme de simplicité ?
> 
> Je vais pourtant voir ce que cela donne, mais je ne comprend pas vos propos qui font lien avec le PHP.


Le but est de faire des pages web accessibles par le net et qui vont interroger ta base MySQL. Donc le tout se fait en php où tout est prévu pour utiliser MySQL très simplement. Tu trouveras tous les tutoriaux que tu veux sur le net.


----------

